# some new pics!



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

here's the latest...

Bjorn's ever the poser


























Ollie watching the builders out my bedroom window!

























and after weeks of refusing strokes...victory!









and little miss Ivy









Ivy's so brave - always the first to check out the new toys  and she loves this new sunshine.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Very sweet, especially Ollie's poses


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Aww so cute!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I want Bjorn! They are very cute


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful birds but I must also confess to having a soft spot for Bjorn too


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Very precious! 
Is Bjorn a yellow cheek?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Bjorn is a pawfacepied


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks everyone  Bjorn certainly has a lot of character! i used to think Bjorn was a yellow cheek, Dianne, but after some experts on here helped me, we're fairly sure he's a pastel face  his pastelface cheek patches are lighter than normal because he's also split whiteface. he has very confusing genetics! too confusing for me


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Your kid are gorgeous!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They are gorgeous ! X x


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

Your babies are so cute and precious


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow bjorn is soooo unique!!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

And too bad peeps...Pierre (aka Bjorn) is mine!!! :rofl:

Little Miss Ivy has grown  What a cutie. They all are.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

They are so adorable!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww! Such cuties. They look very content.


----------

